# Problem has me stumped



## Nathan47 (Dec 5, 2019)

2006 duramax 534000 miles runs great. Occasionally 4times so far when I turn right the truck Boggs down for a second but then jumps up and runs fine. Any ideas


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Yes. The problem is.... it has 534,000 fng miles on it! :biggrin:


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Sounds like an issue in the power steering. Something is binding and bogging down the system. Either the power steering pump, power steering gear box (most likely), or the linkages could be bent and have an obstruction. Is it stuck in 4x4? Could be binding in the axle too.


----------



## Nathan47 (Dec 5, 2019)

Sorry you can't read that the truck runs great.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

It was a joke, take it to a mechanic.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Nathan47 said:


> Sorry you can't read that the truck runs great.


So does the truck have 500k miles or not? If so that is no **** telling why it is bogging down. Join today and your second post you are a smart ***. No wonder I never come on here anymore. Drive up smart asses.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

There's no crying in baseball....


----------



## Nathan47 (Dec 5, 2019)

RB II said:


> So does the truck have 500k miles or not? If so that is no **** telling why it is bogging down. Join today and your second post you are a smart ***. No wonder I never come on here anymore. Drive up smart asses.


Not a drive up smart ***. Been on here for years but quit coming on because of people with ignorant answers. Yes truck has 534000 on it. Rejoined yesterday because it's easier than trying to remember passwords.


----------



## scruffiest1 (Nov 7, 2005)

I would agree with Sgrem with the power steering. See if something pinching a hose on the hydraboost when you Turn Right"Hoses go down near the steering gear.


----------



## TXanalogkd (Oct 25, 2014)

Congrats reaching the 500,000 milestone. As mentioned, it sounds like a power steering pump or your lines. Those lines have been through a lot of heat and pressure. 

I suggest to take it to a shop that you trust, and let them nail down the problem. Good luck!!


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

What was it? Out of curiosity is it the original rear end? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Texashookset said:


> Yes. The problem is.... it has 534,000 fng miles on it! :biggrin:


Negative.. Have an 07 LBZ at our shop with 968,000 miles

It's gonna sound dumb but I'd start with the air filter. I don't feel like typing out a bunch but I chased a "problem" down like this on my truck for at least a week.. Turned out to be an air filter.

If not, collasped fuel lines would be next.

Worst case scenario, the CP3 might be on it's last leg, but I doubt it. Even with 534k on it that CP3 should still be healthy


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Oh ****, this thread was from last year.. oops


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Pretty almost positive the fuel lines are hardline all the way. Even so the fuel filter and pump hold a ton of fuel. Steer box or rear end is what I'd look at. Ain't nothing wrong in raising old thread 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------

